# Goat Hates Being Touched...



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My buck, who I am showing at the end of the month, hates being touched. The breeder had some family issues that I won't post on here, but she had to be across the state for two months after he was born. So, when she got back, he was of course a bit wild. He leads OK, not the best, but I can get him around the ring, though he'll be fighting the whole way 

But when it is time to set him up, or the judge touch him (not sure if this is normal, but the judge at my previous, and first, show did that) he FREAKS out! Leaps, jumps, rears, kicks, stomps, steps on feet, etc. And that's not good. He just doesn't like to be touched. Anything that will calm him down, and get him used to being touched?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Touch him more  Get in his pen every day, and pet him all over 'til he's used to it. It'll take awhile, and I'm sure he'll hate it at first, but slowly he'll come around.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scottyhorse what kind of collar are you using?
Everybody around here uses pinch collars on their bucks.
When judge comes for hands on I grab his beard up high with my other hand. He still fidgets especially when the family jewels are being checked.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, keep working with him, be gentle, but try not to tickle


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Scottyhorse what kind of collar are you using?
> Everybody around here uses pinch collars on their bucks.
> When judge comes for hands on I grab his beard up high with my other hand. He still fidgets especially when the family jewels are being checked.


Right now just his barn collar.... Then I just have the regular chain show collar. 
What's a pinch collar?

They touch the jewls? Eww! Why?!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you put him on a stand and feed him? While he eats, pet him all over, the entire time he eats.
He will get used to it! 
They check the "jewels" for size, texture etc. to make sure they are real.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

To make sure they're real? You mean some people use fake ones?? Prosthetic jewels??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a doe that hates to be touched too. You can see her just shutter when I touch her. I have had her for 3 years have never been mean to her and she will not get over it. I don't show so don't laugh if this is a big N O. Can you keep his mind off of it by having a treat in your hand? If not then Nancy d is onto something. If you hold him by the beard hell think more of that then what the judge is doing.......hopefully lol. But yes I agree with the keep touching. Rub him all over and talk to him then give a treat. The best way to a animals heart is threw food  if you have the time you could also put his feed in a tub and the only way he can have his meal is if comes to you and allows you to touch him.


----------

